# cycling with serum questions but invovles ireland



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

So I'm based in n Ireland and as the title says I'm cycling in serum.......with my next af (June likely) but I need to get my script and I'm wondering where best to get it from? And also where and how much would I be able to get a day one or two scan for follicle count /cysts etc?? 

Appriciate any past members with serum, your knowledge.or indeed and current cyclers if there is any??

Magicbaby x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks gailgegirl 
I'm from the norhern ireland but will travel south if needs be......I'm sure there is somewhere in the north tho 

Rewriting the scripts sounds good


----------

